# can't log on with Tapatalk



## Stonechat (1 Sep 2013)

Hi
Was away this weekend and kept trying to log in though wifi signal was poor.
Now seem to be logged out on tapatalk only
How can I get back in


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Sep 2013)

Cos Shaun has upgraded the forum software and it doesn't play nicely with Tapatalk, so he's disabled it for the moment.

See here


----------



## Stonechat (1 Sep 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Cos Shaun has upgraded the forum software and it doesn't play nicely with Tapatalk, so he's disabled it for the moment.
> 
> See here


Shame, it is my favourite was to access cc


----------



## potsy (1 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Shame, it is my favourite was to access cc


Fixed now


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tapatalk-reinstalled-and-updated.138714/


----------



## the_mikey (2 Sep 2013)

Yay, this is good news!


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2013)

That's good


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2013)

Isn't Tapatalk just an app to reformat forums for mobile devices, and if so, what does it offer beyond what the new 'responsive' design used by CC offers?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Isn't Tapatalk just an app to reformat forums for mobile devices, and if so, what does it offer beyond what the new 'responsive' design used by CC offers?



The writing is to small on my 7" tablet and hitting links that are small is a bit hit and miss using a browser, also Tapatalk alerts me of PM's etc through the phones status bar and Tapatalk provide hosting for any pics I want to post.


----------



## the_mikey (2 Sep 2013)

Tapatalk is faster, has a simple interface that matches the rest of the phone and I have a battery friendly white text on black background theme


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The writing is to small on my 7" tablet and hitting links that are small is a bit hit and miss using a browser, also Tapatalk alerts me of PM's etc through the phones status bar and Tapatalk provide hosting for any pics I want to post.





the_mikey said:


> Tapatalk is faster, has a simple interface that matches the rest of the phone and I have a battery friendly white text on black background theme


Ah, ok ... I don't really use the phone much online and the Tab works fine with the normal web interface. I think if I were going to use the phone more, then I would take a look at Tapatalk, but I will give it a miss for now.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, ok ... I don't really use the phone much online and the Tab works fine with the normal web interface. I think if I were going to use the phone more, then I would take a look at Tapatalk, but I will give it a miss for now.



I can also post URL's without any problems


----------



## the_mikey (2 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, ok ... I don't really use the phone much online and the Tab works fine with the normal web interface. I think if I were going to use the phone more, then I would take a look at Tapatalk, but I will give it a miss for now.



Do what suits you best, and yes, my phone just alerted me to your reply!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2013)

the_mikey said:


> Do what suits you best, and yes, my phone just alerted me to your reply!


Hang on - if the phone alerts you, then surely something must be running in the background checking for messages of interest to you, in which case, how does it do that and not gobble battery life?

I have my Tab set up so that the wifi etc. are off while it is 'sleeping' and that gives me about 10 hours of use between charges.

I find it hard enough to concentrate on what I am doing without being alerted all the time. It is handy when I am actually on CC, but I would find it a bit much if I were doing something else at the time. Mind you, I have got a big portfolio of old posts, so people are forever replying to old stuff that I can't even remember posting!


----------



## the_mikey (2 Sep 2013)

Well the phone is always active, there's a balance between functionality and battery life, the Led screen is the biggest consumer of power on the Galaxy S2, and bright things such as white backgrounds use more power than dark things. I think I can get about 15 hours between charges on a typical week day, but that reduces if usage includes photography or video or Web browser use.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2013)

the_mikey said:


> Well the phone is always active, there's a balance between functionality and battery life, the Led screen is the biggest consumer of power on the Galaxy S2, and bright things such as white backgrounds use more power than dark things. I think I can get about 15 hours between charges on a typical week day, but that reduces if usage includes photography or video or Web browser use.


That's not bad.

When I said 10 hours between charges on the Tab - that was actual use. It lasts weeks in standby with wifi turned off. I spent 9 days in hospital last year, and the Tab had lost less than 50% of its charge by the time I came out and powered it up. Because it is so power-frugal, I never actually turn it off. When I am sitting down at home the Tab is always next to me, ready to be fired up to search for information online. I never used to bother to do that with my laptop because the battery life was poor, and the boot time was too long.


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2013)

Tapatalk also normalises all of the forums you visit into one simple interface - regardless of the forum software that the site itself uses - standardising the views and controls to make it easier and quicker to access and post on your favourtie sites.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2013)

I like the immediate notification that tapatalk gives when someone posts on a thread you are watching (have posted on)
NOt sure if it wil work with my family history forum I will try it out


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2013)

Another thought occurred to me - does accessing the forum via Tapatalk drastically reduce data usage, and if so, by how much? That could be an important plus when using a phone signal rather than wifi.


----------



## the_mikey (2 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Another thought occurred to me - does accessing the forum via Tapatalk drastically reduce data usage, and if so, by how much? That could be an important plus when using a phone signal rather than wifi.


 
I'm not sure if it does or not, but cyclechat does resolve a lot quicker via tapatalk.


----------

